# Vaping Prepper



## Rooigevaar (21/4/16)

Just listened to Mr Hardwicks radio featuring @Silver and realized that I am also a vaping prepper, backups for backups. He mentioned the fear of having to rush out and not having at least two devices ready to go. I have a "go bag" that I keep ready at all times so that if I need to go somewhere I can grab it and go. This bag is separate from my other devices and tools. When I grab this bag I already have a mod in hand that is ready to rock... this is just backup




Above is a big bottle of juice, something adv so there is no second guessing. Extra RX200 with dripper (i trust drippers more than tanks as a backup). Batteries all charged, pen for writing stuff down lol. Unicorn bottle for easy dripping.




On the other side I have a spare Bellus and three good juices for variety. Cotton bacon incase I need to re wick on the go, behind the cotton there is a paper towel you can't see.




Finally a knife for cutting things... Not sure why i have it in there. Fold up scissors for cutting wick. Lip Ice (I have an addiction)

The only thing short is Wire for winding a coil but I don't feel that I would need it considering I have a mod in hand, backup dripper and backup tank already packed.

How do you prep for going out? 
Are you as obsessive or do you just roll with it?
Am I strange for being this prepared?
Do you think I am under prepared?

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Stevape;) (21/4/16)

Wow looking good there. I dont carry a backup for the last month and so far dont see the need. My Reo hasn't given a hit of failure so will face that day if it ever comes lol. Just juice and batteries


----------



## Silver (21/4/16)

Great thread @Rooigevaar !

I am nowhere near as prepared as you!
I just have the little Evod and the Reo Mini in my man bag (but don't vape much on them in the day) so if I need to go out quickly, they are usually fully loaded and ready. 

Only problem is that they (the evod and Reo Mini) would probably only last me a day if I only had them - so if I had to go out in a hurry for longer than that (hasnt happened before) then I would have a problem. 

Love your bag and your state of preparedness. I need to take a cue from this and get more prepared

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (21/4/16)

@Stevape;) @Silver I must admit when I was still using a Reo the prep bag was alot smaller and contained 2 spare batteries and 2 spare bottles of juice. Reo's are awesome that way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/16)

I am obsessive with my vape gear... I don't go out that often but when I do I go out with way too many ready to vape mods. I should just go out with a REO and Presa with Gemini and a spare bottle of juice and a spare battery.

This is the bare minimum I leave the house with.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NewOobY (22/4/16)

i need to get a vaping bag - it seems like it makes carrying my mods around easier. I do however pre-pack my laptop/gym bag with all my bat's and chargers the night before. So I only have to grab the mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (22/4/16)

At first I read the thread title as "vaping *pepper*" - and though.. oh, a thread about TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 

I'm certainly not as organised as some of you guys, I work from home and don't really need a "go-bag" but I do make sure I always have at least 6 fully charged 18650s ready to go

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ernest (22/4/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> Just listened to Mr Hardwicks radio featuring @Silver and realized that I am also a vaping prepper, backups for backups. He mentioned the fear of having to rush out and not having at least two devices ready to go. I have a "go bag" that I keep ready at all times so that if I need to go somewhere I can grab it and go. This bag is separate from my other devices and tools. When I grab this bag I already have a mod in hand that is ready to rock... this is just backup
> 
> View attachment 51978
> 
> ...



Yip, that's about what my bag looks like. Only I have a spare Reo and a Cuboid with dripper in the front and wire and tools with the cotton at the back. Different juices for the two Reo's and some for the dripper. Chronic Prepper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/4/16)

UD bag contains: pliers, cutters, cotton, scissors, 4 charged HE 4's, a roll of 28g Steel, roll of Nichrome/Kanthal Clapton, coil jig, Cuboid, fully charged LiPo mod (eiffel t1), Tsunami RDA, Gemini, a Subtank, and as the backup for backups Arctic tank for just in case I really need to run a stock coil for some unheard of reason. Also some paper towels, and of course 2 or 3 bottles of juice. Totally prepped for a full day out and about. Oh yeah and a little pill box with two pre wrapped twisted steel coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (22/4/16)

In case I need to run out really fast. Spare cyclone and spare tank.
I generally have a tank full on standby as well as a reo usually more than ready to leave for the day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

